# Militta cafeo solo brew unit stuck



## David grimble (11 mo ago)

After I've pushed the red button and turned the handle to the left I can't remove the unit.When I pull on the handle it pops out-it's as if the release mechanism which usually works when the handle is turned did not engage.

any ideas?

many thanks.


----------

